# Mobiler Drucker



## SFMysterio (22. Juni 2018)

Guten Abend

Ich bekomme gelegentlich per Mail oder WhatApp Aufträge die ich unterwegs Ausdrucken muss.

Habe bis jetzt nur Handscanner gefunden, theoretisch wäre das genau so ein Gerät wie ich haben müsste,
bloß haben die nicht die Funktion wie ich brauche oder doch?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Juni 2018)

SFMysterio schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Ich bekomme gelegentlich per Mail oder WhatApp Aufträge die ich unterwegs Ausdrucken muss.


Da gibt es nur eine Hand voll:
mobil in Tintenstrahldrucker Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Klutten (22. Juni 2018)

Wir nutzen seit Ewigkeiten die HP Officejet 100 (und Vorgänger) in der Firma. Die nehmen dir den Arbeitsalltag nicht übel und verfügen über eine Bluetooth-Schnittstelle, sowie einen eigenen Akku. Ich tausche die Teile eigentlich alle 2 Jahre durch, dann haben sie aber auch 15-20.000 Seiten gedruckt.


----------



## SFMysterio (23. Juni 2018)

Das sind alles "riesen" Teile, dafür habe ich nicht wirklich Platz. Schade, wo ich die Handscanner gesehen habe dachte ich das es auch solche als Drucker gibt. Danke für die Vorschläge, aber ich werde so wohl bei der Altmodischen Art und Weise bleiben müssen.


----------



## Deep Thought (23. Juni 2018)

Naja, der Drucker darf nicht schmaler sein als das zu bedruckende Papier. Und wenn man A4 bedrucken möchte...

Google mal nach "Etikettendrucker", vielleicht ist das was für dich. Die sind mehr auf Kassenbonbreite ausgelegt. Und drucken wohl meist auch auf solches Thermopapier. In wie weit die auch als 'normalen Mobildrucker' einsetzbar sind, kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## fotoman (23. Juni 2018)

Nachdem der Link nicht funktioniert habe ich keine Ahnung, was das war(ist. Aber Drucker, die das Papier in beiden Richtungen bewegen gibt es m.W.n. nicht. Und einen Drucker, der "über" das Papier in zwei Richtungen fährt, kenne ich auch nicht.

Wenn Du mit den folgenden Einschränkungen leben kannst, kannst Du Die aber auch mal den Canon Selphy oder artverwandte anscheauen:
- max. Druckgröße 150x100 cm
- recht steifes Fotopapier
- ca. 30 Cent pro Ausdruck (inkl. Papier und Farbkartusche)



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Naja, der Drucker darf nicht schmaler sein  als das zu bedruckende Papier. Und wenn man A4 bedrucken  möchte...


Es gibt ja auch Scanner, di9e kleiner wie A4 sind und  über das Papier fahren. Da lassen sich theoretisch auch Drucker  konstruieren, die im Transport bedeutend kleiner/schmäler sind und für  den Ausdruck auf einem Tisch "ausgeklappt" werden müssen. Nurr gibt es  dafür offensichtlioch nahezu Anwendungen, erst recht nicht im  Privatbereich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2018)

SFMysterio schrieb:


> Das sind alles "riesen" Teile,


Nein, sind sie nicht.


> 322x61.7x185mm • Gewicht: 2.00kg •


Mein TÜVer hat meist den Canon ip100 in der Aktentasche mit obigen Abmaßen.

Der geht problemlos in jeden Meßkoffer und druckt hervorragende Qualität.

Was Du suchst, ist ein Laserscanner mit Stativ:
Scanner mit Scannertyp: Overheadscanner Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.
Kannst Du gern kaufen, wenn Du es kannst.

Oder einen Handscanner, wie vor 30 Jahren:
Scanner mit Scannertyp: Handscanner Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Oder einen Mobilscanner:
Scanner mit Scannertyp: mobiler Dokumentenscanner Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Drucken können die aber alle nicht.


----------



## SFMysterio (23. Juni 2018)

Habe den Canon ip100 oben im Preisvergleich nicht beachtet wegen dem Preis, so sieht aber aus als wäre das doch was wie ich gesucht habe. Müdigkeit ...
Sollte halt nicht viel kosten so selten wie ich vielleicht mal was Drucken muss bloß wenn ist es immer mit viel Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2018)

Dann beschreibe doch mal, was du machen möchtest. Dein erster Beitrag gibt da wenig Infos und dein Link funktioniert nicht.


----------

